

Could this usher the end for Ruby on Rails? - electic
http://www.phoenixframework.org/

======
dang
Please don't editorialize the titles of stories you submit to HN.

Also, it's a good idea to use HN Search to find previous posts. Reposts are
ok, but only if the story hasn't had significant attention in the last year.

------
gmmeyer
Probably not.

